# Neuer Aldi Süd/Hofer Monitor Testbericht gesucht



## Relgeitz (23. April 2010)

*Neuer Aldi Süd/Hofer Monitor Testbericht gesucht*

Hallo Community, 

ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach nem neuen Monitor, da kam heute die Hofer Werbung mit nem 24'' Monitor um 150 Euro rein geflattert (siehe link). 

Weiß jemand wo man Testberichte für Hofer/Aldi Geräte findet? Bewertung der technischen Spez. kann ich selbst abgeben, hört sich nicht schlecht an. Aber das sagt nichts über Pixelfehler, Ausleuchtung, Verarbeitung usw. aus. 

hier der Link: 
www.hofer.at/at/html/offers/2867_18685.htm 

Nachtrag: 
hier ein Bericht über die tech. Spez. - wie gesagt, ist jetzt  nicht sonderlich aussage kräftig... 
www.webzeug.de/24-zoll-full-hd-monitor-ab-26-april-bei-aldi-oesterreich-hofer-2478

Danke schon mal, 
rel


----------



## Bonkic (23. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer Aldi Süd/Hofer Monitor Testbericht gesucht*

was für einen grund gibts denn so was für 150 € bei aldi zu kaufen?
bei amazon bspw gibts ein markenmodell für sicher nicht viel mehr, wenn überhaupt.

da würde zumindest mal mir die wahl nicht schwer fallen.


----------



## svd (23. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer Aldi Süd/Hofer Monitor Testbericht gesucht*

Der Monitor ist von "Quanmax", die vor ein paar Jahren "Gericom" und "chilligreen" übernommen haben.

Naja, wenn Qualität und Support noch annähernd so sind wie bei Gericom damals... dann lass lieber die Finger von.


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer Aldi Süd/Hofer Monitor Testbericht gesucht*

Schlecht wird der nicht sein, aber für den Preis gibt es in der tat auch gleichgroße markengeräten, die defintiv "gut" sind, zB von LG, Samsung usw.


Evlt. Pixelfehler haste bei jedem TFT, wobei es in den letzten Jahren schon eher selten ist, dass einer welche hat. Ne garantie darauf haben aber nur wenige Modelle. 


Eine Sache: die Lautsprecher zahlst Du da halt mit, obwohl Du die sicher nicht brauchst - das macht sicher auch nochmal 10-15€ an "Wert" aus.


----------



## Relgeitz (23. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer Aldi Süd/Hofer Monitor Testbericht gesucht*

also von chiligreen und gericom hab ich noch nichts gutes gehört. mein bruder hatte mal nen fertig pc von ersterm... war der letzte schrott... ich versteh sowieso nicht, warum der monitor nicht von medion ist, wie all die anderen angebotenen sachen - medion soll ja besser geworden sein. 

ich hab hier mal ein marken produkt als vergleich:
geizhals.at/a413943.html


----------



## MisterSmith (23. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer Aldi Süd/Hofer Monitor Testbericht gesucht*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Evlt. Pixelfehler haste bei jedem TFT, wobei es in den letzten Jahren schon eher selten ist, dass einer welche hat. Ne garantie darauf haben aber nur wenige Modelle.


Mindfactory bietet da meiner Meinung nach einen interessanten Service(Pixelfehlerüberprüfung) an, meinen nächsten TFT werde ich mir wahrscheinlich deshalb dort bestellen.
www.mindfactory.de/info_center.php/icID/19


----------



## Relgeitz (23. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer Aldi Süd/Hofer Monitor Testbericht gesucht*

naja wenn ich bei einem gerät von amazon innerhalb der rückgabefrist nen pixelfehler feststelle - geb ich das ding wegen irgendwas anderem wieder zurück. 

die frage ist nur ob amazon nen monitor nach österreich liefert - so was großes hab ich noch nie bei amazon bestellt. weil laut geizhals.at :

*GRATISVERSAND*
Achtung! Speditionsware
 wird generell nicht nach Österreich versendet!

o.O

also den Hofer/Aldi Süd Monitor ist nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## svd (23. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer Aldi Süd/Hofer Monitor Testbericht gesucht*

Puh, schwer zu sagen. Du kannst ihn ja einfach probekaufen. In der Regel nimmt der Hofer sowas problemlos zurück.

Soo schlecht kann der Monitor ja nicht sein, aber teste ihn einfach paar Tage auf Hertz und Schlieren. Wenn' net passt, gleich zurück. Schließlich sind das ja deine Augen, die da die nächsten Jahre draufschauen müssten.


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer Aldi Süd/Hofer Monitor Testbericht gesucht*

Ja, die bieten idR keine Produkte an, bei denen gleichteure "Markenprodukte" wirklich besser sind. ALDI bringt zwar oft Billig-Produkte raus, die dann wenig taugen, aber 23-24 Zoll und 150€ ist an sich "normal". Wenn der jetzt nur 100€ kosten würde oder zu dem Preis 32 Zoll hätte, o.k.... aber so? Ich würd den einfach mal testen, frag mal im Laden nach - hier in D ist ALDI da jedenfalls sehr entgegenkommend, wenn man ein Produkt doch nicht gut findet und zurückgeben will.


----------



## Relgeitz (25. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer Aldi Süd/Hofer Monitor Testbericht gesucht*

Was wenn ich gleich 30 euro mehr in einen LED Monitor investiere? 

Da gibts ja unterschiede zwischen EDGE und  Backlight oder so? Was sind da die Vor- und Nachteile? Preislich scheint ja nicht viel um zu sein.


----------



## svd (25. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer Aldi Süd/Hofer Monitor Testbericht gesucht*

Naja, bei den "Edge-lit" Monitoren kommt das Licht nur von den Kanten her, während die "Backlight" Geräte eine komplette Hintergrundbeleuchtung haben.

Die Backlight Monitore haben sicher die bessere Ausleuchtung. Problematisch könnte bei denen das "Bleeding" sein.
Also, wenn bei einer, an und für sich tiefschwarzen Fläche, die Hintergrundbeleuchtung durchscheint.

Bei den Edge-lit Monitoren kann natürlich sein, dass die Ausleuchtung nicht optimal ist.

Ich glaube, da hilft leider nur, professionelle (also objektive) Testberichte zu verschiedenen Kandidaten deiner gewünschten Preisklasse durchzuackern. 
Habe mich selber etwas umgesehen, und Reviews wie "geil, besser als mein alter Röhrenmonitor" helfen nicht so.  

Aber im Zweifelsfall ist ein guter "Nicht-LED" einem möglicherweise schlechten LED Monitor vorzuziehen.


----------



## Relgeitz (25. April 2010)

*AW: Neuer Aldi Süd/Hofer Monitor Testbericht gesucht*

also ich hätte mir jetzt den rausgesucht:

www.redcoon.at/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B218890/cid/8225/refId/geizhals/

nur ist das wirklich so viel um zwischen LED und LCD, dass sich der Aufpreis von 25-100 Euro auszahlt? Was sollte man dabei beachten?


----------

